# Halloween nails for my daughter (black cat)



## Johnnie (Oct 10, 2011)

We are in the holiday spirit at my house. My daughter wanted her nails painted so I gave her a little something special...the notorious black cat!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She loved it.

Used: Revlon in Sheer as the base, Wet n wild fast dry in Ebony, Sally Hansen in Mellow Yellow, Sinful Colors in Scandal, N.Y.C in Long Wearing Clear


----------



## divadoll (Oct 10, 2011)

That's so cute!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## beautybesties (Oct 11, 2011)

love the black tip.  very creative!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 11, 2011)

Sooo cute!!


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Oct 11, 2011)

omg soooo cute!


----------



## perfectlyem (Oct 12, 2011)

adorable!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 14, 2011)

That's sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Oct 15, 2011)

Aww! The little black cat is adorable! I bet she is the envy of all her friends!! What a cute pedicure!


----------

